# CNOC 16 Tuning zu X-MAS



## Y_G (20. November 2011)

Moin,

ich will vielleicht noch zu Weihnachten etwas am CNOC16 schrauben. LRS habe ich mir jetzt eigentlich abgeschmickt, weil finde ich nichts was mich wirklich überzeugt... bin aber für Ideen immer noch offen!

Ansonsten denke ich an:
1. neues Freilaufritzel
2. Sattelstütze
3. Steuersatz

So richtige Schnäpchen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ist Euch da in letzter Zeit was gutes günstiges über den Weg gelaufen?

   Gruß Jörn


----------



## zaskar76 (22. November 2011)

Beim Ritzel meinen manche die Shimano SF-MX30 wären etwas besser als die ganz billigen, sonst wirds erst bei WhiteIndustries besser. Für etwas wertigere Optik reich wohl auch nen silbernes 3/32 Dicta. 

http://www.cnc-bike.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=freilaufritzel&x=0&y=0

Steuersätze gibts doch reichlich gute um 25-30Euro, gerade in 1" als abverkauf?

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9194

Stütze würde ich definitiv nix wenig oder gänzlich ungekröpftes kaufen, hab nen ollen Shogun-Litestick II-Restposten aus den 90er verbaut, wiegt gekürzt knapp 100g weniger meine ich  und schaut imho auch recht wertig aus in silber oder schwarz.

http://www.fahrradteilediscount.de/fahrradteile/fahrradsaettel-sattelstuetzen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (22. November 2011)

danke für die Links, den Steuersatz hab ich heute beim stöbern auch gefunden 

das mit dem Ritzel habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, die WIs sind mir def. zu teuer. Das bringt nicht so viel als das sich die Mehrkosten wirklich bemerkbar machen - IMHO.

warum keine gerade Stütze? hab grad im Leichtbau nen Link zu einer Carbon Stütze gesehen ...


----------



## zaskar76 (22. November 2011)

Mit ungekröpfter Stütze am Cnoc, werden wohl die meisten Kinder zu weit vorne überm Tretlager sitzen. Und da klaut selbst nen kleines Stückchen fehlender Verstellbereich etwa 1000000x so viel Kraft wie durch 50g weniger Stütze eingespart werden kann(ich hatte erst den gerade/leichteren LitestickIII von dem Link im Cnoc, absolut Bullshit).


----------



## Y_G (22. November 2011)

OK, verstehe. Danke!!!


----------



## Y_G (20. Januar 2012)

So muss das nochmal nach oben holen. Da das Tuning zu XMas wegen Krankheit vÃ¶llig ausgefallen ist, Ã¼erlege ich schon wieder was ich noch mache. Hatte jetzt eine Hinterradnabe mit 120 mm EB und 235g gefunden. Das ist ne 32 Loch Nabe. BrÃ¤uchte ich also auch noch eine neue Felge, gibt 16 Loch das wÃ¼rde ja gehen.

Hat jemand mal die Hinterradnabe gewogen? Ich Ã¼berlege was ich jetzt mache, lieber die 100,- â¬ ins Hinterrad oder in andere Teile investieren...


----------



## Bruce (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab nicht beim 16er sondern beim 20er Beinn Small den Laufradsatz gepimpt: DT 240 S vorne und hinten, Sapim Laser(!) mit Alunippeln und Velocity Aeroheat als Felgen mit 28 Speichen. Damit bin ich von ca. 1650 g auf 1160 g runter gekommen. Also wirst Du vermutlich so etwa 200-250 g sparen können, _wenn_ Du leichte Felgen und Speichen bekommen kannst. Sonst lohnt es wahrscheinlich eher nicht, nur die Nabe zu tauschen....


----------



## Y_G (21. Januar 2012)

also ich weiss nicht ob die Felge die ich bekommen würde wirklich leichter ist als die verbaute. Wäre halt eine einfache Alufelge 18 Loch. Dann würde ich die Nabe als 36 Loch nehmen. Wobei ich auch schon überlegt habe ob ich die eingebaute 20ig Loch mit einer 36iger Nabe speichen könnte...

Gewicht wird da wohl nicht sooo viel rauskommen, aber die Industrielager würden bestimmt besser laufen.


----------



## Y_G (29. Januar 2012)

so die Stütze ist getauscht. Hat 63 Gramm gespart. Habe die Neue etwa 5 cm länger gelassen als die alte. Schräg gesägt und mit 2 Löchern versehen (also wie das original Ende) dazu noch in die obere Befestigungsschalt 12 kleine Löcher gebohrt... Nicht die Welt aber die Stütze sieht auch echt besser aus


----------



## Pan Tau (30. Januar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Nicht die Welt aber die Stütze sieht auch echt besser aus



...das können wir natürlich nur beurteilen, wenn es endlich mal wieder ein paar Bilder gibt


----------



## Y_G (31. Januar 2012)

ja mache ich wenn die nächsten Sachen umgebaut sind. Ist noch nicht ganz klar wass ich noch alles umbauen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. Februar 2012)

was haltet Ihr von dem Lenker:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEREK-MTB-Bike-Full-Carbon-Riser-Handlebar-25-4-White-/370577905104?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item56482a15d0


----------



## Ronja (3. Februar 2012)

ziemlich lang und beim Kürzen Carbonstaub!


----------



## Y_G (3. Februar 2012)

naja aber ich werde wohl kaum etwas in 440 mm fertig bekommen oder? Ich meinte auch eher wegen Preis/Leistung und ob einer den vielleicht sogar fährt...


----------



## Ronja (3. Februar 2012)

naja, ich finds schon teuer, und er wird relativ bald fett, soll heißen je nachdem wie weit Du kürzen musst, kriegst man die Bremsen+Griffe nicht mehr drauf.

Vorschlag:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k785/a6881/duraflite-7075-8%B0.html


----------



## Y_G (3. Februar 2012)

das ist aber nen flat und kein rizer, damit werde ich zu flach... als flat hätte ich dann den KCNC genommen


----------



## Ronja (3. Februar 2012)

dann würde ich nen 25,4 riser nehmen wegen der Dicke, gerade bei 440 mm wirds sonst knapp, 
z.B. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Handlebar+Azonic+riser

oder http://www.atlanticmoto.com/Azonic-World-Force-Bar-2-0-Wht-25-4-762-p/3000-710.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. Februar 2012)

also der erste wiegt ja mal über das doppelte von dem Merek, da wird das Bike ja schwerer und nicht leichter. So nen Panzer schraube ich nicht ans Bike... bei dem 2ten steht kein gewicht, oder ist das doch der gleiche?


----------



## chris5000 (4. Februar 2012)

Also: Wenn der supergeile Redline-Lenker wirklich in der Teilekiste landet, kauf ich ihn zurueck. Zwanni?
(Bin wirklich ueberzeugt, dass es keinen besseren Tuning-Lenker fuers Cnoc 16 gibt, als den.

Gruss,
Chris

P.s: Laufraeder aufbauen waer cooler Wahnsinn. Lenker, Sattelstuetze, Steuersatz: Alles Uebersprungshandlung.


----------



## lekanteto (4. Februar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> das ist aber nen flat und kein rizer, damit werde ich zu flach...


sq labs 836 Vorbau mit flat bringt die Griffe auch höher und ist leicht.


----------



## Y_G (4. Februar 2012)

der sq labs 836 ist schon dran 

@chris: der Lenker ist von der Geometrie schon cool, aber ich werde den nachher mal wiegen. Denke der wiegt doch sicher 300g oder? Naja Sattelstütze war eh geplant, Steuersatz kommt noch. Laufräder wohl erst wenn Philip das rad "erbt" ...

Will aber noch Keinigkeiten machen. Vielleicht die Schellen von den Bremsen fräsen oder das Hintere Ritzel löchern ... mal sehen welcher Wahnsinn mich noch treibt


----------



## Hotschy681 (4. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

Ich mische mich mal ein, tune auch gerade ein 16er. Neuer Vorbau und Lenker sind montiert, ebenso neue Pedale. Wie habt ihr das Problem mit den Bremshebeln gelöst?


----------



## chris5000 (4. Februar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Denke der wiegt doch sicher 300g oder?



ungekürzt 204g (Shopangabe:  http://www.bicyclestore.com.au/redline-micro-mini-race-handlebars.html).
Der, den Du hast, sollte also unter 200g liegen. Ich hab seinerzeit ja auch schon etwas aufs Gewicht geachtet. 



Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das Problem mit den Bremshebeln gelöst?



Schellen im Fahrradladen aufbohren lassen.


----------



## Y_G (4. Februar 2012)

ich hatte den gerade auf der Waage, 240g mit der Schelle für den Vorbau... falls die Angaben von dem Merek mit 150g  stimmen, sollte der gekürzt bei ca. 120-130g liegen.


----------



## Y_G (5. Februar 2012)

www.tww-gmbh.de/_gfx/tmp/lenker.jpg

Griffe schlitzen hat beim Ersten 6 g gebracht ...




www.tww-gmbh.de/_gfx/tmp/griff.jpg


----------



## Y_G (21. Februar 2012)

so nun die neuen Bilder auf der Waage:

Lenker mit 640 mm






und mit 450 mm





die Bremsgriffe sind jetzt auf dem weg zum "bunt-machen"


----------



## Y_G (3. März 2012)

so nun habe ich noch das Ritzel hinten getauscht. Das originale wiegt 175g das neue Dicta fÃ¼r 7â¬ liegt bei 162g. Habe das getauscht weil durch das neue Innenlager die Kurbel beim Schieben immer mitgedreht hat und er sich die Pedalen immer in die Hacken gehauen hat.

13g fÃ¼r 7â¬ - guter Deal als Nebeneffekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. März 2012)

also jetzt mal die neuen Bilder, geändert wurde der Lenker, die Bremsgriffe sind gestrahlt (werden noch mal ins Elox gehen), V-Brakes auf XTR und dann noch das Freilaufritzel getauscht.


----------



## zaskar76 (18. März 2012)

Welchen Sinn siehst du in den XTR-Bremsen? Sie sind nicht leichter und machen den Druckpunkt um einges matschiger durch die viel längeren Hebelarme? Ich hatte das Gefühl , die Armlänge war echt gut auf die Hebel abgestimmt, mein Lütte konnte zumindest von Anfang an mit 1-2Fingern gute Vollbremsungen machen.


----------



## Y_G (18. März 2012)

ich empfinde die als deutlich Besser was die Bremsleisung angeht. Meiner bremst mit denen deutlich stärker als vorher. Ich denke auch nicht das die matschiger sind, eher im Gegenteil. Ich hatte das getauscht nachdem er das eine mal die Kurve nicht bekommen hatte und ein parkendes Auto mitgenommen hat. Mit den XTR steht er deutlich schneller.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. März 2012)

Verstehe ich nicht, was daran schneller bremsen soll(voraussetzung die Isla wurd mal ordentlich eingestellt). Wie gesagt, reicht 1 Finger zum leichten blockieren der Räder(auch wenn er meist 2 am Hebel hat). Und selbst verständlich wird der Druckpunkt matischiger mit längeren Bremsarmen, das hat nix mit Qualität sondern mit der Hebelarmlänge zu tun. Deshalb nimmt man am Crosser ja auch kürzere Arme, weil Rennrad-Bremshebel ähnlich wenig Zug am Hebel machen können und man sonst denkt man greift in Butter.
Da wäre sowas wie ne TRP-CX9, FRM-DP4 o.ä. bedeutend besser wenn man schon umbedingt was austauschen will.
Naja, wenn er klar kommt ist ja gut.


----------



## tripletschiee (19. März 2012)

Jetzt misch ich mich auch mal ein: Du mußt noch die Kette tauschen!  Nimm die Taya 408-FS Flight Single Alpha, da kannst Du sicher auch noch ein bisl was rausholen. Ich hab bei meinem C'dale BBU8 bei 98 Gliedern immerhin 91 Gramm gespart.


----------



## Y_G (20. März 2012)

@zaskar: die XTR habe ich günstig bekommen, sonst hätte ich die wohl auch nicht getauscht. So hatte sich das halt angeboten. Und ja er kommt mit den Bremsen besser zurecht. 

@triple: die Kette habe ich letzes Jahr getauscht. Die ist noch fast neu...

jetzt soll er diesen Sommer so ertmal fahren. Wenn sein Bruder dann das Rad übernimmt, will ich noch das HR tauschen. Beim VR hab ich noch keine Idee...


----------



## Y_G (21. März 2012)

update: Gewicht jetzt bei 6,85 kg - gestern durch Zufall gewogen ...


----------



## Tiri (22. März 2012)

Tolles Bike !!
Bekommt man die Polsterung auf dem Oberrohr zu kaufen ? Wenn ja wo ?

VG,


----------



## Y_G (22. März 2012)

Danke, wegen der Polsterung musst Du mal chris ansprechen - die hatte er noch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (22. März 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Tolles Bike !!
> Bekommt man die Polsterung auf dem Oberrohr zu kaufen ? Wenn ja wo ?



[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Redline-Mini-Junior-Pad-Black/dp/B000C39DCG"]http://www.amazon.com/Redline-Mini-Junior-Pad-Black/dp/B000C39DCG[/ame]

Ich hatte das Set seinerzeit bei Rabbit-BMX in Bremen bekommen. Aber leider gibts diesen sehr netten Laden nicht mehr.


----------



## Tiri (24. März 2012)

Super, Danke für die Info


----------



## Y_G (30. Mai 2012)

es geht weiter ...

novatec Bahnnabe mit 120 mm, da muss ich noch die Muttern abdrehen





Schürmann 16L





das ganze wird mit 2 mm Speichen radial gespeicht. Dazu blaue Alunippel. Bin gespannt wie das wird


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> das ganze wird mit 2 mm Speichen radial gespeicht. Dazu blaue Alunippel. Bin gespannt wie das wird



...liest sich auf alle Fälle schon einmal vielversprechend


----------



## trolliver (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Y_G,

du hast ja das Ritzel getauscht. Welche Zähnezahl hast du verbaut?

Mein Kleiner, etwas über 3 1/2, soll ja auch ein CNOC 16 bekommen. Mit seinem Felt Base 12 strampelt er sich kaputt, weil die Entfaltung so gering ist. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist beim Base 12 und CNOC 16 ungefähr gleich, er käme also  aufgrund der Radgröße auf eine etwa 30% größere Entfaltung.

Ich frage mich halt, ob das reicht oder ob ich ihm nicht schon von vornherein ein 17er oder gar 16er Ritzel statt des 18er einbaue....


----------



## Y_G (5. Juni 2012)

wir haben glaube ich 34/18 bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. MÃ¼Ãte ich nachher mal schauen. Die Freilaufritzel sind aber auch nicht wirklich teuer. Habe meins bei CNC fÃ¼r irgendwie 7 â¬ geholt. Ich denke auch noch Ã¼ber eine grÃ¶Ãere Ãbersetzung nach, aber ich habe etwas Angst das es dann beim Anfahren nicht mehr so gut klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (5. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, du hast ja auch eine andere Kurbelgarnitur, also 34 Zähne vorn statt 32 original. Das käme ungefähr bei der Übersetzung raus, die ich mit der originalen Kurbelgarnitur in Verbindung mit einem 17er Ritzel erhielte.

Danke. Dazu tendiere ich eh. Ich bin dermaßen gespannt auf das Rad.... (ungeduldiginmeinPostfachschau)


----------



## Y_G (5. Juni 2012)

Er fährt 34/17 und das klappt gut. Auf flachen glatten Strecken könnte es noch etwas länger sein...


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2012)

so neue Schrauben sind angekommen, 4xTitan für den Vorbau und 1x Alu für den Sattel:


----------



## trolliver (20. Juni 2012)

Also, du machst da einen von... das ist der WAHNSINN!  Ich werde, wenn das CNOC 16 dann mal endlich ankommt, ein wenig optisches oder funktionales Tuning vornehmen, doch was du machst, geriete manchem Hardcore-RR-Tuner zur Ehre. Und das für ein Bike, dessen Halbwertzeit (gemessen an der Nutzungsdauer) doch schon überschritten sein dürfte, oder? Wenn du das dann bei Ebay reinstellst, will ich das erfahren. Nicht, weil ich es kaufen wollte, sondern weil ich den zu erzielenden Preis sehen möchte! 

Mein Sohn fährt inzwischen auf einem kurzfristig als Ersatz besorgten No-Name-16-Zoll-Kinderrad herum. Geht ab wie Schmidts Katze, kurzfristig erreicht er in Wettrennen knapp 30, da wird mir schon mulmig. Wie wird das erst mit dem CNOC?

Und gar nicht mal so schlecht, das Rad, sogar mit Cantileverbremse. Und Gepäckträger... den fand er gleich spitze, da könne er ja jemanden mitnehmen... Ich sehe es schon kommen: er wird das Isla verschmähen, weil es keinen Gepäckträger hat...


----------



## Y_G (20. Juni 2012)

ich glaube nicht das ich das mal verkaufen werde ... das HR ist fertig ich hoffe ich schaffe es noch zum Fahrradladen


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2012)

Bilder vom HR:


----------



## trolliver (21. Juni 2012)

Ich fass es nicht... 

Dann kommt das gute Stück also in ein paar Monaten ins Familienmuseum. Bist du bald bei 6kg?


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2012)

z.Z. 6,78 kg mal sehen was das HR ausser dem besseren Lauf bringt ...


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juni 2012)

Gibts die Speichennippel auch in kurz? Sieht schon witzig aus in Verbindung mit dem hohen Flansch und den kurzen Speichen 

HR beidseits radial, hm. Wie weit verdreht sich die Nabe eigentlich gegenüber der Felge bei stärkerem Antritt? Das sollte beim Anfahren sogar spürbar sein, oder? Soon bisschen Riementriebfeeling


----------



## Y_G (22. Juni 2012)

das HR liegt noch auf dem Schreibtisch. Wird dieses WE umgebaut. Die Nippel hat mein Fahrradladen bestellt. Beides Radial wollte ich nicht selber speichen, er sagte das es kein Problem ist. Ist recht hart gespeicht. Mal sehen wie es funzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (23. Juni 2012)

Cooles Projekt!  Weiter so!


----------



## Y_G (23. Juni 2012)

so eigebaut. Die Muttern habe ich abgeschliffen (Drehbank war grad nicht verfügbar). Einbaubreite ist jetzt 114 mm und damit 4 mm mehr als bei der alten. Geht aber gut rein. Muss die Kette bei Gelegenheit mal kürzen. Das HR läuft einfach klasse und es hat gut Gewicht gespart...

das alte HR wiegt 790 ohne Muttern und Scheiben ...









beim Schlauch geht wohl noch was ...





Gewicht sollte jetzt bei ca. 6,55kg liegen


----------

